# a6000 White Balance Question



## Donde (Jul 13, 2015)

I note when reviewing the white balance options that the "shadow" selection has a subset of options showing a rectangle with a grid. Can anyone explain to me how to use that subset? I couldn't find an explanation in the on line manual.


----------

